# Cam?



## youngGoat (Aug 14, 2010)

I wanna keep my 06 gto a DD and have it fast(er). what kinda cam could help me? and what would the end cost be if I have to get new springs, lifters, etc.?


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

It will probably run about $1000 for the cam kit and $1000 for the install. That was what I was quoted when I was looking into a cam. I dont know the specs on the cam he was going to use but he said the car would put out around 420 to the wheels with long tube headers and a cold air intake. He said without the headers the car would only pick up like 20rwhp instead of around 70rwhp so you will definately need headers to take full advantage of the cam.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

If your an auto you better add a stall and trans cooler to the bill. Also if you don't have the supporting mods to go with the cam you won't get nearly as much out of it... IE headers, ported intake mani, FAST, BBK, or Typhoon.

I would guess about $1000 for the cam kit, $1000 for install and tune. About the same as RJ said.


----------



## MadGoat04 (Feb 28, 2009)

Headers and a stall will completly change your car.I would suggest starting there.


----------



## goatherder29 (Aug 30, 2010)

The TSP Torquer V2 is a good cam. Will give around 40 to 50 HP. With a proper install and tune you are looking between 1500.00 to 2000.00.


----------



## Goatcaptain (Jul 19, 2010)

guy on another board put in SNL's v.x cam and gained 84hp and 56tq with it. Pretty impressive with his light mods imho. 

My cam is in my sig, I really like it for what i'm running.


----------

